# Lurkers



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

So what does everyone think they are scared of?

I don't think James on bass bites? Or maybe it's JamesPeter's Avatar. Or GuitarsCanada's(Elvis) profile picture.

Thoughts?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> So what does everyone think they are scared of?
> 
> I don't think James on bass bites? Or maybe it's JamesPeter's Avatar. Or GuitarsCanada's(Elvis) profile picture.
> 
> Thoughts?


I'll take that as a compliment ?


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> So what does everyone think they are scared of?
> 
> I don't think James on bass bites? Or maybe it's JamesPeter's Avatar. Or GuitarsCanada's(Elvis) profile picture.
> 
> Thoughts?


Well... nevermind. I'll be gentle with the newbs! (This coming from someone who's been here for 3 weeks) Hey, I'm over 100 already. I really need to get a life!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Hopefully they'll all decide to jump in soon. It's all about networking.

Plus we have the new :wave: emoticon to greet them with.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

I save my lurking for HCAF. It's not even worth my time to comment on anything over there anymore. It's become a complete circus.

So far so good over here though! Canadians rock!evilGuitar:


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

Emohawk said:


> I save my lurking for HCAF. It's not even worth my time to comment on anything over there anymore. It's become a complete circus.
> 
> So far so good over here though! Canadians rock!evilGuitar:


yeah, HCAF is always good for a laugh, like the thread where some dude posts pics of his grocery's LMAO 

http://acapella.harmony-central.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=972659&highlight=hungry+mans


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> yeah, HCAF is always good for a laugh, like the thread where some dude posts pics of his grocery's LMAO
> 
> http://acapella.harmony-central.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=972659&highlight=hungry+mans












oh


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

thats weird....use the search tab and enter "hungry man's" should be the second result. It's probablly the funniest forum thread I've ever read 

post title is: "So I just got home from grocery shopping... (pics inside)" posted by geek_usa

he posted this in "Guitar Jam" section, the most off topic retarded post ever.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

James has changed his Avatar to a nice upsidedown? kitty. Maybe they will enter now.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

:wave: I'm a lurker!! But I am on everysite that I go on. Sometimes I'll post a lot then I wont post for a while. Don't know why, I just do.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> So what does everyone think they are scared of?
> 
> I don't think James on bass bites? Or maybe it's JamesPeter's Avatar. Or GuitarsCanada's(Elvis) profile picture.
> 
> Thoughts?


Sorry Jeff, I just can't relate to the electric wanker and associated gear talk. Gave that up when I grew up.  OH NO HE DIDN'T!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I think everyone is just signing up to check out the For Sale and Dealer Emporiums. It seems a good 50%+ are still lurking.


Don't be shy....


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Hopefully it's my avatar that's scaring em'.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

I trust that JoB doesn't bite, but I got my shots just in case.


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

Stratocaster said:


> Hopefully it's my avatar that's scaring em'.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

mick7 said:


>


HOLY ****    

I almost **** myself in real life!


----------



## shad (May 4, 2006)

I guess I'm no longer a full time lurker now as I've almost reached 'roadie' status, anyway I think that some of us are almost intimidated by the amazing amount of knowledge that some of you possess. I've been playing guitar on and off for almost fifty years, but I seldom feel that I have anything valid to offer to most of the threads, so I'll keep on reading and enjoying and occasionally throw in my two bits worth.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Don't worry, there are plenty of us learning, including me. So never be bashful to ask or join in on any thread. It's all about learning.


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Don't worry, there are plenty of us learning, including me. So never be bashful to ask or join in on any thread. It's all about learning.


^^ That is what makes this place so great. As for me the only reason im still a newbie is cause I dont come here often.


----------

